# Suits & matts



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all, with the winter season and the many coats tried, I am sort of lost now.... Sierra's got several coats....
But all of them make her hair matt like crazy, after a 20 minute walk, she's got matts like I haven't brushed her in 4 weeks....and I brush daily!!!
It seems that the inside warm stuffing messes up her hair...

What kind of material is on the inside of your coats?

It seems to be needing plastic like material....or silk? What is your experience.....what is smooth enough to not mess up her hair that badly....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suzanne, you could maybe line the coat/jacket with silk or satin, that might help prevent mats, where are they happening? just everywhere the coat is?

I have a faux fur/mink coat for her and it doesn't mat her too badly, well..the harness underneath it always gives her Pit-mats, but not really the coat.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff's coat has a satiny sort of liner. It hasn't been giving him matts, althought he did have his very first one yesterday on his front leg. He was not a happy camper when I had to comb it out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree. What you need is a satiny lining in side the coats and that should help. They may not be as warm as a flannel-lined jacket, but they don't really much extra warmth. It's mostly to avoid all those dreaded snowballs! lol


----------

